# Tracking miles, best gps?



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the Garmin eTrex Ventura HC. I have one screen set up that tells me


Trip Odom to take miles
Current speed
Bearing
Max Speed
Total Time
Moving Average
Time of Day
Elevation

These can be changed to other information. This is just what information I am interested in. If I was going to a waypoint I could put in a function to tell me how long it will take to get there at the speed I am going. 
I can upload the trails I rode so I map trails to print out. I can add waypoints to make places I want to be able to get back to. 

I paid $159 at Target.com. It was mailed to me and I love it!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

What happens when you don't do trails? Most of our "trail riding" is through fields and down roads and through the woods. We have only actually gone on actual trails twice this year lol. 

Can it still track me?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

a gps doesnt know if you are on a trail or not, it just records where you have been. Sounds like you would need a personal class in using one to get anything out of it. I would sugest a wrist foretrex 301 or 401, the 401 if you are gonna do endurance as you can add a hearrate monitor to it. Garmins directions are terrible though and you have to play with it to figure out how to work it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Joe, call Garmin!!! They are terrific about helping you learn the unit. I fiddled around for more than a year not realizing they are more than happy to help!!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh goody now where do I find one of those Joe? When you say heartrate monitor I assume you are talking about for the horse?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The two die-hard trail riders on my local forum both have Everytrail on their cell phones. One downloaded the free app, the other one paid for the better software but it was still under $10.

We love it because we can click on their link, follow their trail AND see the pictures they took

There are various models for different phones but don't ask me to explain them:?:?

Android Travel App, Android GPS Tracking | EveryTrail


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Everytrail is pretty darn nice. That is where I upload my tracks off of my Garmin to. I have used their tracking system on my phone but I like the info that my Garmin provides. 

I do use a heart monitor too, but it is not connected to my Garmin in any manner. It is a separate unit that goes to a watch on my arm. I like that too!!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

No phone apps, I have to charge it a minimum of 3 times a day..... the iphone is so great *eyeroll*

If I used a phone app the darn phone would be dead in an hour then I'd be screwed if something happened.

Does anyone have links to where I buy these things? I would like it under $200, makes it easier to convince for Christmas


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so I found that wrist garmin, not a bad price. I will be sending that link off to family soon so they can start thinking about Christmas hehe.

But now it says the heartrate monitor is sold separately, which is fine, but is there a way to have a horsey heartrate monitor connected to it?? That would be ideal as my girl prefers fast over slow so she makes it hard to know if I need to make her slow down from the saddle.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've owned 4 different garmins.....my neighbor has one of the wrist models and I've got to say I'm not impressed.

I'll keep my handhelds.....


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Why are you having to charge your phone 3x a day? If I use everytrail, I do consume way more battery when using the GPS function. With out the GPS my phone usually last two days per charge.

Anyway. You can try anytrail for free while you wait for christmas

It will give you your mileage and a basic map you can upload onto the internet.

Edmundo will also do this, It will speak up and tell you every mile and your lap times for that mile. I find that a little annoying to be riding along and hear the phone 6 Miles, 20minutes 36 seconds Lap time 3 minutes 15 seconds

But they are both free so you can play with them.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Everytrail runs my phone - a G4 and my cousin's Iphone down. I use lithium batteries in the Garmin as they last way longer.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I use rechargeables in my Garmin...


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm ok so for handhelds, can you just put it in a pocket somewhere and ignore it until the ride is done? We aren't out in the wilderness so we can't exactly get lost for long lol. 

And my phone...where to start.... I have the iphone 4s and I guess my phone and software update are not agreeing. The fix to this is simple, I make an appointment to bring the stupid thing into an Apple store (not verizon) and then they poke it, look confused, then order me a replacement. BUT, this requires me to go into a mall!!! Yeap, I've been carrying a charger around to avoid the mall.... blah can't stand the mall, too many icky people around...

But anyway back to the gps, I need the most user friendly version that exists. I routinely fight with technology.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I had bought the rechargeables and used those for awhile. Might go back to those but that is one reason I have wanted to upgrade my Garmin was battery life.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Qos - good point, battery life. How long do they normaly last? It's not unusal for us to be out and about for 8 hours or more. Next year we will be doing all day rides.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The garmins will last all day on a set of batteries


They might even last several days depending on if you turn it off when you are not riding.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have mapped for 6 hours or so before. Each Garmin will be different. Use Lithium batteries and take extra with you. 

The more expensive Garmins have a much longer battery life. I think mine is supposed to be 14 hours.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh good. So then so far recommended are the Garmin 401, and the phone app. What else does everyone recommend? And what about wanting to monitor the heartrate of the horse?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine is the eTrex Ventura HC - my friend has the Dakota 20 which is very much like mine - but has a touch screen.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ohhhh no touch screens...they don't agree with me. Ask my iphone, he repeatedly types words and letters that I did not choose, then goes and makes my screen blank......

I am off to look those up though.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I just bought the Garmin eTrex 30 and love it. I found it on eBay for $249 new. $50 savings over retail.

I went with GPS satellite because my phone does not get reception where I trail ride.

It tracks my speed, distance, time, elevation and my route to name a few features. I can add location markers (waypoints) during the ride. 

The waypoints allow me to repeat the trail ride on another date and will assist if we are lost. I can switch views and discern my general location based on the stored waypoints. If you are close to civilization you can find nearby roads, etc.

Pretty much all GPS units do the same thing. The technology is pretty standard between manufacturers and brands. Your real decision is based on the price, display, size, battery life, memory capacity.


----------

